# Juicebox Stage 2 "H" pill



## TBone535i (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought 535i over the 550i because I wanted to try some of the mods I had heard of for the 335i and of course the cost was much less.

Once I hit the 1500 mile on my car I decided to go with the JBS2H and WOW! What a monster it has become. The wheels chirp in second gear. The sound is much more aggressive. For the money and the support you cant beat the BMS Juicebox stage 2 H. The car runs as smooth as it did stock. No codes. The install is very simple. The best cash I have spent in a long time. It feels like I have M5 power. Tons of torque. 

Thanks Terry U DA MAN.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Haha thanks for the kind words, I'd love to see you line up a 335i so we can see what the performance differences between the two really are.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Hi T-Bone,

One of my favorite things about the 535 engine is the torque is available from such low revs (= no turbo lag). Does the Juicebox raise the revs where the torque kicks in? In other words, do you get more power by sacrificing some turbo lag?


----------



## TBone535i (Dec 16, 2007)

*No Lag man*

If there is turbo lag I have not notice it. The car is fast from the second you let it rip. I have ordered the "R" upgrade just see what that will do.

Order the JBS2 with the "H" pill and try it out. Terry will return your cash if your not satisfied. I promise you will love it.

If you get a chance perform a stock Dyno on your car and post it. I never did it and regret it now.


----------



## turbotime08 (Dec 3, 2007)

*h?*

whats the H mean?


----------



## TBone535i (Dec 16, 2007)

The "H" is a resister that can be placed on the Juice Box Stage 2 which allows it to produce an extra 0.5 to 0.75 psi of boost.


----------



## Rugs (Sep 24, 2007)

_*+1, Terry's Prices, Products & Service are 2nd to none!*_
My 0-60 times went from 5.40 to 4.38 with the JBS2 in my otherwise Stock Heavy Convertible! That's Before the "Hot-Pill" & "R" Switch...I'LL have those #'s soon.


----------



## Nikolas (Jul 10, 2007)

I continue to be impressed by the number of happy stories with Terry's product. Man I am trying so hard not to go the mod path again (must fight urge - Kirk Voice).


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nikolas said:


> Man I am trying so hard not to go the mod path again (must fight urge - Kirk Voice).


At $379 for JB2 how can you not? How this engine should have been tuned from the factory.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Nikolas said:


> I continue to be impressed by the number of happy stories with Terry's product. Man I am trying so hard not to go the mod path again (must fight urge - Kirk Voice).


Start with the JB1! Easier install and nice 20-25rw gains! Can't beat that for $179.


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Start with the JB1! Easier install and nice 20-25rw gains! Can't beat that for $179.


You crack me up. You know exactly what JB1 leads to ------> JB2!


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

reb03 said:


> You crack me up. You know exactly what JB1 leads to ------> JB2!


Haha I used to think that... but so far we've sold around 150 JB1s, and only around 40 guys have upgraded! The JB1 really is a great product in its own right.


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Haha I used to think that... but so far we've sold around 150 JB1s, and only around 40 guys have upgraded! The JB1 really is a great product in its own right.


So I guess there are people who can try crack and not want more....


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

reb03 said:


> So I guess there are people who can try crack and not want more....


I know I would want more, so I am leaning towards the more from the start. I am planning on waiting until the first service and then I am going to look to add this mod. I still have come concerns about possible issues that might be caused by the mod. I am leasing and I don't want to get stuck buying this car if something goes wrong. I have not heard any horror stories, which is good. Plus, I am not going to race this car, I would just like to have the power if I decide to get on it from time-to-time, you know racing those soccer moms in their minivans during rush hour.


----------



## snikwad (Dec 28, 2007)

U X35 got it easy. Big power is just a chip away, and it only gets better with breathing enhancemences.

Now us regular folks gotta put out to get big gains


----------



## TBone535i (Dec 16, 2007)

*JBS2H from the start*

I knew from the start that I would not be satisfied with the with the JBS1 because of all the research I done on all the different forums concerning total power gains. I decided to start out with the JBS2H. Then once I was confident with the install and Terry's product I went for the "R". WOW! a lot of fun. It is very addicting.

This N54 engine rocks hard. I am now looking for advice on what is the least expensive way to upgrade my my 535i exhaust.


----------

